# BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
"I went to the polling supervisor and let her know that it was not appropriate that they were in the building handing out water. She ignored me. I repeated my statement. She told me that she would handle it. She did nothing. I then went to the assistant supervisor and he stood up, walked over to another table and then sat down. I then walked into the waiting room and they were reloading another dolly with more cases of water," Rockford said in a True the Vote incident report.

After handing out water and advocating for President Obama, the NAACP members started handpicking and moving people to the front of a long voting line inside the polling place according to the incident report. After multiple complaints from voters about the line cutting, Rockford received a phone call from downtown telling her to stand down.

All of the sudden one of the clerks, Dayan Cohen, said that someone wanted to speak to me on the phone. It was someone from downtown. I got on the phone and she said she was from downtown and that I needed to stand down and that it was okay for the NAACP to be within 100 ft. and they could hand out water. I told her that the NAACP was inside the building, wearing the NAACP clothing and caps and were handing out water and moving people from the back of the lines to the front of the lines, Rockford said.

At this point, NAACP members were instructed to turn their clothing inside out, which they refused to do and said they werent going to stop their actions inside the polling place. Their behavior and actions to move people to the front of the line continued for the rest of the evening. Texas State Representative Sylvester Turner, a former Texas NAACP leader, was also seen outside the building talking with voters.

The NAACP basically ran this poll location and the judges did nothing about it, Rockford said.​
Illegal.  No question.

But Obama boot-lickers will see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Illegal how?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 3, 2012)

Electioneering at the polling place.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

It makes me wonder why nobody called the police if it was a problem, and for so long too.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, makes ya wonder.....But still, they got called on it.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?


You're kidding, right?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Nov 3, 2012)

Houston you say... what percentage of blacks, whites and Latino's were waiting in line?
Which group were the NAACP members talking too?


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal how?
> ...



Sorry, are laws concerning behavior at elections common knowledge? Perhaps it needs its own sub-forum.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

My country is going down right before my eyes. 
Absolutely aberrant.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

Abhorrent.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


I haven't _*ever*_ been to a polling place that didn't have numerous placards around the building, denoting the limit beyond which electioneering is prohibited.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

Whatever.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> "I went to the polling supervisor and let her know that it was not appropriate that they were in the building handing out water. She ignored me. I repeated my statement. She told me that she would handle it. She did nothing. I then went to the assistant supervisor and he stood up, walked over to another table and then sat down. I then walked into the waiting room and they were reloading another dolly with more cases of water," Rockford said in a True the Vote incident report.
> 
> After handing out water and advocating for President Obama, the NAACP members started handpicking and moving people to the front of a long voting line inside the polling place according to the incident report. After multiple complaints from voters about the line cutting, Rockford received a phone call from downtown telling her to stand down.
> ...


Were the police called?

I know it's a difficult time for you, and clearly your emotions are on the brink, but all they need to do is call the police.

Buck up!


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

Oddball said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Fair enough, I honestly didn't pay much attention to them. 

It makes me wonder even more why nobody did anything about something seemingly so serious.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


They should be...especially if your organization is going to visit polling places.

Texas Election Code - Section 85.036. Electioneering Prohibited - Texas Attorney Resources - Texas Laws

That took two seconds to find.  Apparently, the Houston NAACP didn't care to look.


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> ...


You know squat.

But you just make sure you don't condemn Democrats for breaking the law.  You'll get called a liar and a racist.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2012)

Fortunately TX is going for Romney.
But I would expect Justice to have zero interest in the case.  And we'll see much more of this.  Once they declined to prosecute the New Black Panthers it opened the door to more and more shenanigans.
Repeal the 14th Amendment.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

^ First choice was Rick Perry.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?




it is considering interfering with voters.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> ^ First choice was Rick Perry.



You've been pwned on this discussion, s0n.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


What's the big deal?  Call the police.

Hold in those tears.  You still have your moderate, establishment Speaker of the House.  Unless the Democrats take that away, too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > ^ First choice was Rick Perry.
> ...


Your first choice was Rick Parry.

And he's a dumbfuck.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 3, 2012)

I think Houston is the liberal part of Texas...If anyone tried to cut in front of me in line they'd have to call the police. If you cause enough commotion they'll be called. Texas is going Romney anyway


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


They should have called the police.  And the judges in the polling place should be reported, too.

But, like I said -- you make sure you don't condemn Democrats for breaking the law.

Not like I have to tell you that -- you're incapable of criticizing fellow liberals.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 3, 2012)

No photos, even though every poll watcher has a camera? No complaints from voters? No police called? Imagine that.

However, it is a good story, and the whole point is to get Republicans worked up into a fine victimhood tantrum. It certainly worked in that regard.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 3, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > ^ First choice was Rick Perry.
> ...



I think you're confused, still.


----------



## tooAlive (Nov 3, 2012)

Not surprising.



> Volunteer election poll watchers from True the Vote, the Houston-based nonpartisan election integrity group, are reporting that Houstons NAACP chapter has taken over an election polling station.



Report: NAACP Takes Over Polling Station in Houston


----------



## occupied (Nov 3, 2012)

If Liarbart says it, it must be true.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 3, 2012)

tooAlive said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racist crooked dimwit libtarded idiots. Just goes to show how stupid and desperate they are. Obamaturd can't win without help from the tribes, yeah, I said tribes. Come and play all you lying pos libtards.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 3, 2012)

occupied said:


> If Liarbart says it, it must be true.



Like your believeable, how familiar are you with Houston? Not very, if you have any doubt about this. I saw a piece on it on local tv.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 3, 2012)

Blacks always demand their own set of rules.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If Liarbart says it, it must be true.
> ...



The station should have the report online.


----------



## Richard-H (Nov 3, 2012)

What a load of crap!

If anything illegal is going on at a poll, call the federal Marshall's office.

Otherwise STFU!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


>



obama is fired.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

ABC Houston website. Nuttin'...

Houston News, Local News, Weather and Traffic | abc13.com


----------



## Politico (Nov 3, 2012)

Oddball said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Seriously. How could you not know that.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 3, 2012)

Richard-H said:


> What a load of crap!
> 
> If anything illegal is going on at a poll, call the federal Marshall's office.
> 
> Otherwise STFU!



Here's a thought, fuck off and die.

You black?

You want your own set of rules like the rest of them?


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



and then it was Cain......


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Blacks always demand their own set of rules.



no, go on this should be a fun read.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 3, 2012)

Breaking: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
Town Hall ^ | 11/3/2012 | Katie Pavlich 



> HOUSTON, TX - Friday afternoon at an early polling place located at 6719 W. Montgomery Road in Houston, NAACP members were seen advocating for President Barack Obama according to volunteer poll watchers on location at the time.
> 
> According to Eve Rockford, a poll watcher trained by voter integrity group True the Vote, three NAACP members showed up to the 139 precinct location with 50 cases of bottled water and began handing bottles out to people standing in line. While wearing NAACP labeled clothing, members were "stirring the crowd" and talking to voters about flying to Ohio to promote President Barack Obama.
> 
> ...



BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama - Katie Pavlich


These people don't believe in our democratic system just the fact that Obama is BLACK. Why can't people get over race???? The last thing on my mind is race....What I care about is this country.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Blacks always demand their own set of rules.



Yep,

They want a double standard...If not then they become violent.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> ...



you're not allowed to use just part of a quote form another poster in your sig.... it has to be the entire quote... by using just a small piece of the linked quote, you change the meaning of the statement you did use.

Essentially, you suck.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 3, 2012)

Richard-H said:


> What a load of crap!
> 
> If anything illegal is going on at a poll, call the federal Marshall's office.
> 
> Otherwise STFU!



Do you not understand that electioneering within the polling place is against the law?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?



I think I understand where you are coming from... If it was a bunch of TEA Party folks, THEN it would be illegal, right?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If Liarbart says it, it must be true.
> ...



Anything? Yo.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal how?
> ...


Meh...He honestly didn't know....Now he does.

I can live with that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > If Liarbart says it, it must be true.
> ...



Ocupado???? Where'd you go?


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 3, 2012)

Heh...Harris County is the reddest county in the country. Maybe two people will vote for Obama....chuckle


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 3, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I missed that, I guess. I assumed everyone knew that you couldn't electioneer within a certain distance of the polls. (75 feet in CT, 100 most everywhere else that I've lived.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Yeah no shit. I've been periodically Googling this and get the usual results. 

It ain't credible until it's on TV.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 3, 2012)

BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama - Katie Pavlich


...and they make a person vote the Bible cover her shirt.  Amazing


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

_&#8220;The NAACP basically ran this poll location and the judges did nothing about it,&#8221; Rockford said._


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


voter fraud doesn't happen, right sparky?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 3, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> Heh...Harris County is the reddest county in wthe country. Maybe two people will vote for Obama....chuckle


What, exactly, does that have to do with this illicit activity?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 3, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Heh...Harris County is the reddest county in wthe country. Maybe two people will vote for Obama....chuckle
> ...



Are your farts black?


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Only when they pass out from the PBR and salami!

lol


----------



## candycorn (Nov 3, 2012)

Black people trying to vote in Texas, I guess, makes headline news.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 3, 2012)

The local paper there, The Houston Chronicle had nothing about this crisis.  I think this may be just another molehill carefully crafted into a mountain by the right wing lunatics--just like Ben Gotcha.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 3, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Heh...Harris County is the reddest county in wthe country. Maybe two people will vote for Obama....chuckle
> ...



It will not change the outcome of any vote.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 3, 2012)

tyroneweaver said:


> BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama - Katie Pavlich
> 
> 
> ...and they make a person vote the Bible cover her shirt.  Amazing




"The only thing evil men need to triumph is for good men to do nothing"

If we don't stop the politicians of this country from doing what ever they feel like, and stop them from thumbing their noses at the laws they are suppose to uphold,  we will have no one to blame when they *take away* our *right* to stop them.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?



You can not Campaign for a Candidate in or around a Polling place. Idiot.


----------



## American Horse (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Is it a serious matter when black people buck a line?  And if they buck a line would it be likely for the rest of the line to object? Not necessarily.

In the Marine Corps, in long "chow" lines leading up to the mess hall, black guys would regularly buck the line to the point where the line went into the mess hall door, and they did it without a second thought. I never saw them get any resistance from the white guys there who simply acquiesced. The white Marines weren't afraid, they just didn't want to get into a hassle about it. The black guys took advantage of that indifference.


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 3, 2012)

*BREAKING!!*

A hanging Chad was found on a beach in Florida!

He climbed down out of the palm tree after police talked to him for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 3, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



That seems to be your answer to everyone you don't agree with.

Now with Perry I happen to agree he is kinda a dumb Fuck.

But then we have your avatar calling Ryan a Dufus. Which is really funny, Ryan is one of the Smartest people in DC, on either side of the Isle. 

So, That leads me to believe you are just a typical Lazy Left wing idiot, who can't even dream up a better argument than you had in the 5th grade. Just point your finger and scream. "You are stupid, and I am smart"


----------



## jillian (Nov 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Fair enough, I honestly didn't pay much attention to them.
> 
> It makes me wonder even more why nobody did anything about something seemingly so serious.



you have to be 100 feet away from the entrance of any polling place. at that 100 foot line, in either direction from the entrance, politicking is allowed.

i don't believe for a second they 'took over' the polling place. there are police at every polling area and anyone doing that would have been arrested. i bet they were 100 feet away.

so i call BS...

but it's townhall, so no surprises.

but for the record, everyone takes those rules seriously.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Richard-H said:


> What a load of crap!
> 
> If anything illegal is going on at a poll, call the federal Marshall's office.
> 
> Otherwise STFU!


They would rather whine on an anonymous message board.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> ABC Houston website. Nuttin'...
> 
> Houston News, Local News, Weather and Traffic | abc13.com


Imagine that!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > ABC Houston website. Nuttin'...
> ...



I'm with you. Still waiting for meaty bits. 

Yet, there is much propensity for suppression. Throttle the cat and it will never be let out of the bag. I feel a shift in the Force... toward the Conspiracy Forum.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Link to that rule.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of crap!
> ...


Then call the fucking police instead of running to a message board to whine about it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Apparently it does:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...an-arrested-for-attempting-to-vote-twice.html


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



Is notification of law enforcement in and of itself the only validation of infraction?

You Liberals crack me up.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Then what are you bitching about?  



> But then we have your avatar calling Ryan a Dufus. Which is really funny, *Ryan is one of the Smartest people in DC, on either side of the Isle.
> *
> So, That leads me to believe you are just a typical Lazy Left wing idiot, who can't even dream up a better argument than you had in the 5th grade. Just point your finger and scream. "You are stupid, and I am smart"




No he's not.  Wingnuts think he is, just like they think Newt Gingrich is an intellectual.

Newt Gingrich is a stupid person's idea of a smart person.

If Lyin' Ryan was smart, he could explain how his numbers add up.  (they don't)

And You're probably not the person to be judging smarts.  It's spelled 'aisle', not 'isle'.  

An isle is where Mittwit hides his illegal money.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




"I am your father, Barack" - Frank Marshall Davis


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


It's the only recourse.

And yes - without law enforcement validation that a crime has been committed, then it's one person's word against another's.


----------



## McDowell's (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I have to say, that movie was comedy gold. My favorite part was the narrator.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm surprised that this very irate and riled up woman never managed to take a photo of this illegal activity, or a bit of video, or even pick up the phone and dial 911.

Shocking.

But, that won't keep the racists from disseminating this story widely because it fits their pre-existing beliefs.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So none of this shit ever went down. Very presumptive. 

And no it's not "the only recourse". Eyewitness testimony still carries weight in this country. 
Well in my country at least. Obamanation has other plans...  but that's a different story.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

McDowell's said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I got one in the mail.  Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


I'm hoping POTUS grows a Hitler mustache in his second term, just to watch heads explode.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Eyewitness evidence, without any evidence supporting the commission of a crime, doesn't count for diddly shit.

I'll tell you what...Call the cops.  Tell them you saw your neighbor bury his wife in his backyard.  See what happens.

They're going to go talk to your neighbor, but if there is no damn body in the yard, they will be on your doorstep to charge you with filing a false report.

What evidence, other than this verbal statement, exists to prove that this event occurred?

I've found none.


----------



## McDowell's (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



My father-in-law sat us down to watch it while we were visiting him in Denver. When I heard some group was going to do a mass mailing of them, I couldn't believe people thought it would have any sort of impact. Especially not to actually spend money distributing it. Lucky you I guess.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 4, 2012)

We have one sitting on our coffee table.  I'm keeping it as a bit of memorabilia for my kids.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Eyewitness is just that... witness. And such witness is supportive evidence of comission. 

Jesus fuck get your book on.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Without anything substantiating the claim, it's worthless at this point.  If there's an investigation, great.  But, if there's an investigation, why aren't there any news reports on it?

You know that about 90% of what's posted on breitbart is complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Claim? As in "claim has been entered"?

Fuck for bikes, at this point we're floating on a sea of bullshit. And yes you're right at this point it is bullshit. 

News reports... still digging. And I hope you will too.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Claim? As in "claim has been entered"?
> 
> Fuck for bikes, at this point we're floating on a sea of bullshit. And yes you're right at this point it is bullshit.
> 
> News reports... still digging. And I hope you will too.



Claim as in "unsubstantiated words from a person of unknown credibility on a website of dubious credibility."


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice try, but Hollywood and court of law don't quite mix.


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Nice try, but Hollywood and court of law don't quite mix.



The fuck are you on about?  I'm using the term claim in the dictionary sense.


----------



## jillian (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Eyewitness is just that... witness. And such witness is supportive evidence of comission.
> 
> Jesus fuck get your book on.



hey h. there are police at every polling place. 
there are poll watchers at every polling place.

i don't believe it for a second. and you're not getting eyewitness testimony.

you're getting someone you can't see... saying that someone they know... saw it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

jillian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Eyewitness is just that... witness. And such witness is supportive evidence of comission.
> ...



Jillian I've never been to a polling place that had police. and I've been voting since 1981


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 4, 2012)

Makes me wonder why the good citizens of Texas didn't throw the pieces of crap out of their polling station by force.  Oh, no wait, I remember.  We have become a nation of sheeple.


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 4, 2012)

jillian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Eyewitness is just that... witness. And such witness is supportive evidence of comission.
> ...




Police at every polling station?  What country do you live in?  I've been voting since 1981, worked in a polling station in 1980 and volunteered outside of polling stations all through HS as a member of the Young Republicans.  I have voted in 4 different states, NY, TN, VA and MD in EVERY election and I have NEVER once seen any Police stationed at a polling station.  You're either a liar or a dumbass, you can choose which.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 4, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...





> I have voted in 4 different states, NY, TN, VA and MD



Was that all in one election 
Sorry I couldn't resist the temptation to ask.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

If true, the cops should have been called.

This is only being "reported" on nutter websites so who knows if there is any truth to it. A big tell is the 'stand down' comment that the nutters lately throw into every situation.


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Of course not.  What, did you think I was a democrat? lol


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?



Federal law......no signs, no discussing political candidates, no advocating for one candidate or another within 100 ft of a polling place. 

This law has been in place since I can remember. 

If you want a polling place to turn into a blood-bath keep it up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

In my opinion the governor of Texas needs to shut that polling place down immediately. 

This is yet another example of Democrats shoving the rest of us around because we're nice people who don't want to cause trouble.

If I was governor I would send the National Guard and the police there and arrest everyone wearing a NAACP shirt. I would also stop them from handing out water and that secretary in charge of that poll would be brought up on election charges. 

What's the difference between this and the New Black Panther member in Philly brandishing night-sticks? 

Not much.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> In my opinion the governor of Texas needs to shut that polling place down immediately.
> 
> *This is yet another example of Democrats shoving the rest of us around because we're nice people who don't want to cause trouble.*
> 
> ...


They could call the police. I enjoyed you advocating for big government because "republicans" are too stupid to call the police though.


----------



## LibertyLemming (Nov 4, 2012)

Something tells me that any place where the NAACP was able to stranglehold a polling location probably didn't have a ton of Romney supporters there to being with


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal how?
> ...



The NAACP is not a campaign or a candidate. Their shirts violated no Electioneering statue I'm aware of and water is just water. 

I didn't see a single quote in the OP's article that would constitute electioneering.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion the governor of Texas needs to shut that polling place down immediately.
> ...



If the authorities at the polls are corrupt what do you expect the cops to do.

The only thing you can do is file a lawsuit in civil court if the voting officials are cheating and that won't help change the vote in this election. 

That's the problem with our election system. Every recourse won't change the vote even if it is discovered that votes were obtained illegally.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

MS NAACP Leader Sent to Prison for 10 Counts of Voter Fraud


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Talking about Obama, pulling out Obama voters and placing them at the head of a long line?

Nope.....nothing to see here folks.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> If true, the cops should have been called.
> 
> This is only being "reported" on nutter websites so who knows if there is any truth to it. A big tell is the 'stand down' comment that the nutters lately throw into every situation.



Maybe the poll workers could have called in the AC 130 gunship to disperse the crowd???


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion the governor of Texas needs to shut that polling place down immediately.
> ...



"The democrats are real bullies...."you have to wonder on what planet Mudwhistle lives sometimes.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



That is the ONLY part that is _seemingly _illegal...pulling voters out of line. They weren't talking about Obama, they were talking about themselves going to campaign for Obama. There were no quotes about Obama policies or about voting for Obama. THAT is electioneering. Saying "I'm going to Ohio to campaign for Obama" is not Electioneering.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



There is a sign that is put up every time I vote.

"Do not discuss politics or talk about any candidate"

You cannot talk in line about who you support or who you're voting for. This is like saying "Bomb" in the airport or on an aircraft. You should be removed if anyone reports that you are doing so. In this case the NAACP members were reported and nothing was done. This is grounds for legal action if not criminal charges.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2012)

I heard some old lady say that "if Obama wins because of voter fraud, we're gonna burn this motherfucker down"

I was kind of shocked


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



When I stood in line to vote, we talked about nothing but politics and who we were voting for.  I don't recall getting arrested.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> My country is going down right before my eyes.
> Absolutely aberrant.



Hahahaha.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Blacks always demand their own set of rules.



And we get them. Hahahaha.

Welcome to OUR America.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks always demand their own set of rules.
> ...



We don't want a double standard, we have a double standard and it's payback. Enjoy.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks always demand their own set of rules.
> ...



(smile) You po black man....Obama black enough fo you?


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

American Horse said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Did they make the white guys drink from separate water fountains, or get off the sidewalk when black folks passed by?


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Anyone who thinks Biden is an intelligent man has no business call others "dumbfuck".


----------



## Amazed (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Most of us would RATHER drink from a fountain that hadn't been touched by a hate filled nigga like you Cookie.

So Cookie...did Whitey invent Aids and Crack to kill off Niggas like you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Payback is coming.....that's for sure. 


I'm not saying it's gonna be Bobby-Joe and Billy-Bob with axe-handles......but it's coming.


----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2012)

No matter how hard they try to skew the election their way, Obama-supporters are not going to be able to overcome the massive turnout for President Romney this Tuesday!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2012)

On Tuesday, there won't only be protection for people who want to vote, lawyers are everywhere standing by.  

You Rs brought this on yourselves with vote suppressing tactics.  Let's keep it fair and non violent and everything will be fine.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



It depends on the state.
Texas Election Code - Section 85.036. Electioneering Prohibited - Texas Attorney Resources - Texas Laws
Strict Enforcement of State Electioneering Laws Problematic :: Washington and Lee University


> &#8220;Most states have laws against electioneering, and some of those laws &#8212; those in Texas and New York, for instance &#8212; do have prohibitions against voters having what is usually called &#8216;campaign material,&#8217; which could include T-shirts.&#8221;



http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/EL/htm/EL.61.htm#61.008


> Sec. 61.008.  UNLAWFULLY INFLUENCING VOTER.  (a)  A person commits an offense if the person indicates to a voter in a polling place by word, sign, or gesture how the person desires the voter to vote or not vote.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 4, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> On Tuesday, there won't only be protection for people who want to vote, lawyers are everywhere standing by.
> 
> You Rs brought this on yourselves with vote suppressing tactics.  Let's keep it fair and non violent and everything will be fine.



Too funny 

The Left is threatening violence, nobody else.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My country is going down right before my eyes.
> ...



I said country, not girlfriend.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



If you are White you need to know Salt hates you.

He must have beem mistreated as a child....


----------



## American Horse (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



No they didn't but at the time that had only just gone away in the "ville" (In North Carolina)
But that no doubt was a part of the reason what anyone would consider an affront was ignored.

One black guy was asked why they thought they could do it, and I quote it here for your consideration: "Your grandaddy owes my grandaddy"


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> "I went to the polling supervisor and let her know that it was not appropriate that they were in the building handing out water. She ignored me. I repeated my statement. She told me that she would handle it. She did nothing. I then went to the assistant supervisor and he stood up, walked over to another table and then sat down. I then walked into the waiting room and they were reloading another dolly with more cases of water," Rockford said in a True the Vote incident report.
> 
> After handing out water and advocating for President Obama, the NAACP members started handpicking and moving people to the front of a long voting line inside the polling place according to the incident report. After multiple complaints from voters about the line cutting, Rockford received a phone call from downtown telling her to stand down.
> ...



Well if a right wingnut blog says so it must be true.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I'm aware of that. I've also read enough to know there's an ounce of good in his heart too.
That's better than nuttin'.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I've yet to see an ounce of worth in him.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of crap!
> ...



Gee, Romney losing brings out the racist in many people does it not?  Congratulations on keeping it under wraps for so long.

Sadly...we haven't come very far since 1957 with some people:


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you expect from this part of Houston??? 

They continue to vote in Shelia Jackson Lee...

The bad news is last election Oblamer won Harris County...

The good news is he lost Texas...

This time around he will probably lose Harris County or it will be close, the Houston Chronicle endorsement went to Romney, amazing...

I now live in Austin, the most liberal city in Texas and I am surprised, tons and tons of Romney / Ryan signs and stickers everywhere...

Hell The Austin American Statesman hasn't endorsed either this year, last time it was Oblamer...

Face it libs, the only way Oblamer wins is cheating...

He convinced White and Latin Americans he was the one, the first Black POTUS, he skillfully articulated his liberal positions, they bought it, he didn't sound like Jesse or Al, but he had the same message, just more skill in the delivery...

How many of those White and Latin Americans believe in him this time??? He was a gamble in 2008, are we really better off now? UE is still bad, the market is over inflated, interest rates are at 3.25%, people should be lined up around the block buying homes at that rate. Housing is up, but is still dismal, the recovery is years down the road...

He is the second coming of Jimmy Carter, get use to it, he is going to lose Tuesday...


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 4, 2012)

Remember white people, the blacks are out to get you.

Ooga booga.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Obama won by about 9 million votes last time.  He'll win again this time.


----------



## bobcollum (Nov 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal how?
> ...



I know, it's been repeated several times. 

Too bad nobody at the polling place was aware of the law, despite claims that it's well advertised. If they had been they could've reported it appropriately and not left it up to USMB sleuths to figure it out.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



(smile) Poor Candy....we are racist no matter what in the minds of people like you.

Racism is the refuge of the very small and weakminded...of which you are both.

 Blacks scream racism about everything...and guilty white folk like you agree with them.

The sad thing is that you have no idea how much you don't know.....about anything.

When one simply becomes a parrot as you have one gives up all pretense of rationality and integrity.

Niggas come in all colors and stripes....there are white ones, black ones, brown ones and yellow ones...in the case of Lakhota red ones too.

The single largest group of racists in this nation today are the blacks that listen to Jackson, Farrakhan, Sharpton et al.....

Just the way it is.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 4, 2012)

article 15 said:


> remember white people, the blacks are out to get you.
> 
> Ooga booga.



roflmao!!!


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obama won by about 9 million votes last time.  He'll win again this time.



Keep telling yourself that...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> "I went to the polling supervisor and let her know that it was not appropriate that they were in the building handing out water. She ignored me. I repeated my statement. She told me that she would handle it. She did nothing. I then went to the assistant supervisor and he stood up, walked over to another table and then sat down. I then walked into the waiting room and they were reloading another dolly with more cases of water," Rockford said in a True the Vote incident report.
> 
> After handing out water and advocating for President Obama, the NAACP members started handpicking and moving people to the front of a long voting line inside the polling place according to the incident report. After multiple complaints from voters about the line cutting, Rockford received a phone call from downtown telling her to stand down.
> ...


I ran into a situation at the voting station last election, where I was there with my voter card and drivers liscense ready to vote, but was not allowed to vote, because they claimed that my card needed activated or something in that manor to be done to it, where as I was then instructed that I had to go downtown to a certain building to get this done, but yet the building closed in a time period before I could get there, so basically what happened is that I was convienantly denide by the majority black run polling station, and this at a (public middle school), my right to vote on that day. 

Nothing suprises me anymore in America, and it amazes me that people don't see what is going on between the blacks and the whites right now in this nation, where as we are becoming polarized and seperated more and more by all of this mess in which has taken place in this nation now, in which is surrounding this so called first black President. The blacks want Barack to serve two terms, or they feel they will be seen as a failure in regards to all of them & their quest in America now, and they feel this way because it will make Barack in their minds, to have made them look bad upon being the first black President to serve in America for them, but only for one term did he make it, and so he failed them is what they think if he only serves one term or is kicked to the curb according to their lingo. Barack right now could be a true leader of peace, by adressing the concerns of his black base right now in America, and this by letting them know that if he loses, it is not about race or the nation being seperated along racial lines, but it is instead about his policies and the job in which he would be either voted out of because of his economic and leadership policies in which he kept or either he will win and be kept by the voters because of these very same things. Now because Barack knows that there is confusion about race still in America, and this in regards of race somehow being a small or big factor in all of this, I think is all the more reason that he should do the right thing by adressing the blacks in this nation in order to not let this election decide for them that their race has somehow failed because of him being outed if so be the case. If he does not do these things, and allows confusion to persist in all of this, then he wanted trouble to result from these elections possibly, in which will be proof by him keeping his mouth shut all the way up until the trouble starts (if that is the result of it all in the end if outted), because his ego wouldn't allow him to fail and therefore he would be just as angry as others are about him being elected out of office after his first term.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> ...


As opposed to anonymous left-wing internet message board members who weren't there?


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Gee, Romney losing...



When did that happen?


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Are you saying that you take left wing nut blog's "eye witness" reports on things at face value?


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Sometimes.  However, what lends this report an air of credibility is the level of detail, and the fact that the reporter gave her name.  She's not anonymous.


----------



## del (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> "I went to the polling supervisor and let her know that it was not appropriate that they were in the building handing out water. She ignored me. I repeated my statement. She told me that she would handle it. She did nothing. I then went to the assistant supervisor and he stood up, walked over to another table and then sat down. I then walked into the waiting room and they were reloading another dolly with more cases of water," Rockford said in a True the Vote incident report.
> 
> After handing out water and advocating for President Obama, the NAACP members started handpicking and moving people to the front of a long voting line inside the polling place according to the incident report. After multiple complaints from voters about the line cutting, Rockford received a phone call from downtown telling her to stand down.
> ...



townhall.com




what's prison planet's take, davey?


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Prove it.

There are oodles of such threads have been created here.  Show me ONE in which you took it on face value.


----------



## del (Nov 4, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



it's hard for other people to hear the voices in someone's head, too.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> ...



Yawn.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Not interested.  I retract.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Fair 'nuff.

Enjoy your Sunday, Dave.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


Thanks, Art.  I'd enjoy it a lot more if it weren't for this cold kicking my butt.  Seems like the older I get, the harder they hit me.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



Its becoming increasingly difficult to defend conservatives against accusations of racism; conservatives and republicans are for the most part not racist, but they seemingly have an inordinate number of racists among their ranks. 

The anger and disappointment which will result from Romneys loss is obviously drawing the racists out.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Was the NAACP on the ballot? If not, then there is no prohibition on an NAACP shirt.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Thats important to remember; the words of a few do not speak the vast majority.  Now is the time you'll see it to; reality is setting in.

Still, I think it would be an interesting social experiment if people were 100% anonymous as they are on this board; would they be so civil in real life?  I would like to think yes but I also think that the level of civility would take a major hit.  On here there are no repercussions to such blatant racism and the monumental amount of ignorance it takes to get there so displaying it as Amazed and Rabbi have is easy; these people "get off" on being hurtful.   

The clip from 12 Angry Men is EXACTLY what Amazed is broadcasting...  55 years later and we're still having to deal with bigots.  

How sad.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Makes me wonder why the local newspaper didn't cover it.  I'm wondering if it happened.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 4, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...


And so there are no black racist on Obama's side eh ? It will be interesting to see upon his loss if so be it the case as to this, because there are many whom think by virtue of a person's skin color being black, that their is no way for them to be a racist if they are black, however I beg to difffer with them on such an assumption or idiotic view in life.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes, like these bigoted Republicans:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vYML_F1Nb0]Exterminate White People - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Weo3864s5vU]BLACK PANTHERS: KING SAMIR SAYS WHITES USE BLACK BABIES AS 'ALLIGATOR BAIT,' LAMENTS 'FOX JEWS'.flv - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIrKtoHYPsE]"You want freedom you gonna have to kill some crackers".."gonna have to kill some of their babies" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


It will be sad if people make this sort of stuff up....wow


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 4, 2012)

Can you file a complaint at the Fed level, try the UN  observers?


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 4, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> Heh...Harris County is the reddest county in the country. Maybe two people will vote for Obama....chuckle



Awful lot of NASA employees live there as well 


The Punk in Chief is going down anyways... so screw the NAACP.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I'm not sure they did; It is just a bit strange that the local paper....to the best of my knowledge...didn't cover it in quadrennial election year.  I could understand a midterm or local election but beat reporters are assigned to cover such things every 4 years.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The statement for example that all blacks want different rules, is typical and representative of the resentment many feel toward African-Americans as a suspect class, that blacks somehow expect special treatment today as a consequence of the racism and discrimination they sustained in the past.  

Needless to say few if any blacks feel this way, and the tragic irony is, as has been the case for well over a half century, is blacks seek only to be treated as individuals, neither special nor diminished.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The statement for example that all blacks want different rules, is typical and representative of the resentment many feel toward African-Americans as a suspect class, that blacks somehow expect special treatment today as a consequence of the racism and discrimination they sustained in the past.


"Typical and representative"?  

Prove it.

Degree of difficulty:  Leftist stereotypes of conservatives are disallowed.


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Needless to say few if any blacks feel this way, and the tragic irony is, as has been the case for well over a half century, is blacks seek only to be treated as individuals, neither special nor diminished.


Oddly enough, it's the GOP that treats blacks as individuals.  Democrats treat blacks as faceless members of a voting bloc.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Hahahaha.

I knew I'd get your true self to show.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The statement for example that all blacks want different rules, is typical and representative of the resentment many feel toward African-Americans as a suspect class, that blacks somehow expect special treatment today as a consequence of the racism and discrimination they sustained in the past.
> ...



When you only have 7 blacks in the Republican party, how else are you going to treat them? We are a voting bloc in the Democratic Party, but we are not faceless, nor are we powerless. Ask Hillary how that rules committee vote turned out in 2008.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

As to the OP, whether its true or not, it is nonetheless telling as to how the right perceives an African-American civil rights organization, that all such organizations have a propensity to violate the law, that its perceived to be a left entity, and that the NAACP is somehow representative of all blacks is in of itself a variation on racism.  

And the OP is particularly idiotic in its attempt to somehow drive voters away from Obama.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


You sure do lie a lot.


Salt Jones said:


> We are a voting bloc in the Democratic Party, but we are not faceless, nor are we powerless. Ask Hillary how that rules committee vote turned out in 2008.


White liberals say you're not good enough to succeed on your own without their help.

Apparently you have no problem with that.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As to the OP, whether its true or not, it is nonetheless telling as to how the right perceives an African-American civil rights organization, that all such organizations have a propensity to violate the law, that its perceived to be a left entity, and that the NAACP is somehow representative of all blacks is in of itself a variation on racism.
> 
> And the OP is particularly idiotic in its attempt to somehow drive voters away from Obama.


You seem to be reading a lot of stuff that simply isn't there.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Nope, since the opinions of white liberals or white conservatives mean nothing to me. I make $200,000 per year, never been poor a day in my life, tested in the top 5% of every national education test I took, used the GI Bill to get my degree and I paid for my kids to go to college on my own dime. Yet I use every set-aside, quota and Affirmative Action program I can, because I can. It's payback.

P.S. My kids have never been poor and they use AA.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...


Payback for what?  Nobody owes you anything.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

McDowell's said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > McDowell's said:
> ...


You can have mine.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> We have one sitting on our coffee table.  I'm keeping it as a bit of memorabilia for my kids.


Ooh, that's a good idea!  I'll put mine with my unopened Barack Obama Commemorative Jigsaw Puzzle and Barack Obama Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Makes me wonder why the good citizens of Texas didn't throw the pieces of crap out of their polling station by force.  Oh, no wait, I remember.  We have become a nation of sheeple.


I like your Jimmy Carter t-shirt!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Planet Desperation


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




That's not a law.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I heard some old lady say that "if Obama wins because of voter fraud, we're gonna burn this motherfucker down"
> 
> I was kind of shocked


Nobody believes you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > My country is going down right before my eyes.
> ...


I think he was talking about _The Great Oral Sex Awakening_.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama
> ...


Hey - I have an idea: why don't you and daveman bet avatars on whether the story...........never mind.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I heard some old lady say that "if Obama wins because of voter fraud, we're gonna burn this motherfucker down"
> ...



Nor you.


----------



## Misty (Nov 4, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?



Threatening at a polling place, however subtle, is illegal BOB!!!!


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Is this all this turned out to be? Scary people wearing negro supporting tshirts handing out water.

Holy shit, if that isn't illegal it surely should be.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Show me the Texas law that says these restrictions only apply if you're on the ballot, dip shit. You can't because the Texas law does NOT specify that you must be on the ballot for these restrictions to apply.

You're a liar and a hack.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Those crafty Negroes, eh? Just by looking at them you can tell they want you to vote for Obama.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


From the article:
While wearing NAACP labeled clothing, members were "stirring the crowd" and talking to voters about flying to Ohio to promote President Barack Obama.​
You really are a stupid, _stupid_ woman.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 4, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Illegal how?



Water


----------



## Zoom (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Two new black panthers scared an entire white right wing group four years ago.  They gonna lose their mind on this one.  Notice the word mind is singular


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 4, 2012)

Misty said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal how?
> ...



It's not about being Threatening. It is specifically against the law to Actively Campaign for or Promote a Candidate with in a Certain Distance of a Polling place. 

That is the law they so clearly violated.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Not stupid, Just utterly Dishonest.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


It's a fine line.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



From your link.

_a person may not electioneer for or against any candidate, measure, or political party _

Is the NAACP any of those?
.
My state defines it thus:

_"Electioneering" means the visible display or audible dissemination of information that advocates for or against any candidate or measure on the ballot _

The NAACP would not be any of those either.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 4, 2012)

Can you imagine what would happen if there was a NAAWP? It would be called every name under the sun.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


Nah, just skeptical of rightwingloon opinions and fears. And still laughing at the inability of Republicans to call the cops.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Again, from the article:
While wearing NAACP labeled clothing, members were "stirring the crowd" and *talking to voters about flying to Ohio to promote President Barack Obama*.​


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


And morons like you would STILL claim they did nothing wrong.

You know it.  I know it.  Don't bother denying it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


Rightwingers just HATE freedom of speech.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Because they know the cops would laugh in their face.

They would rather whine on message boards.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...


I wore my Obama t-shirt to vote, which included standing in line for 45-60 minutes.  No one said a damn thing to me, and there were police, private security, and about 15-20 election officials.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Electioneering within the polling place is illegal.

Leftwingers just HATE obeying the law.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


_Pssst!_  There are more polling places than the one you went to, moron.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Funny how they accuse us of hating freedom of speech, but then want to silence us to the muslim world. These people are fucking stupid.  The left is one of the most corrupt things on this planet...A stream of shit sprouts everytime they open their mouths.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Or is it that right wingers are more apt to abide by the laws, while the left possibly engages in all sorts of law breaking and/or stays engaged in bending the rules to the point of total insanity now, and then they have groups of idiots that will cover for them or make excuses for them every time they do these things in such situations when they do them?

I was telling my aunt tonight, that isn't it ashame that while we were out working to make a living for so many years, that there were people who did nothing all day, but ride the government and figure out how to get government to work for them even better as they road it, and that the goal was that we all paid for it while we worked as they figured out how not to work ? Simply Amazing is what it all comes down to, just simply amazing as we look back upon it all now.

This isn't picking on any one color either, because many became caught up in the governments grip to becoming dependent's instead of independent's, and by what we see as a result of, it seems to have been a diabolacle plan all along. This is what has finally broke the backs and spirits of many Americans, and has led to some very bad things now, but how do we start to fix this or can it even be fixed at this point and time ?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


It's not electioneering, no matter how much you desperately want it to be.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


What's your point?  You are claiming that wearing a NAACP t-shirt is illegal at a polling place.  I wore one with the president's face on it!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Really?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...an-arrested-for-attempting-to-vote-twice.html


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I said more apt to, otherwise not totally without blemish, so it all comes down to percentages I guess, in which exist between these two groups, then we will once again know as we have learned over time, who the biggest liars and con-men are, as is found between them all.

So Yes Really !


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2012)

daveman said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



That's still pretty weak "electioneering". They weren't trying to convince anyone to vote for the candidate. As stated in my previous post, the most  egregious of the allegations is pulling people ahead in line. T-shirts...no there there. Talking about where you are going and doing and not actually trying to convince someone to vote for a candidate?...good luck getting any kind of charge to stick for that. Pulling people out of line? Call the cops. Did they?


----------



## Conservative (Nov 4, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



At least you've admitted it IS electioneering. You've made progress. Congrats.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Here's another one - systematic, and hired by the GOP because they know this guy is good at voter fraud and had committed it in the past.

The GOP even asked him to change the name of his company to distance itself from his past illegal activity.

*GOP voter registration fraud probe widens*


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Damn, you're fucking desperate.  

Stock up on your Kleenex for Tuesday, loser.

Then on Wednesday, get your ass back in here and start blaming Romney's loss on Sandy.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


It's ironic that people who call themselves Democrats have such contempt for democracy.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



But she sees nothing wrong with it, so is toeing the lefty line.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 5, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yeah, you go with that.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Is that all you have is GOP problems to talk about, how about being fair and balanced across the board, and maybe matching fire with fire just to be fair ? Now you know good and well that this stuff always cuts both ways, but you are being political instead of being fair and balanced as an American should be, so it is duly noted about your bias and hatred of one American over another American, especially when they both do and act out in the same, and yet we know that you do this for political reasons only.

You would probably have to bring 100 or more GOP souls to the alter, in order to cover all of Acorns acts and crimes during Obama's first run.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2012)

Damn those Republicans!

Complaint alleges widespread voter fraud in South Texas
SAN ANTONIO  The Texas Secretary of State has asked the state Attorney General to look into a complaint of "vote-harvesting" centered around a San Antonio cemetery.


The investigation centers on the 2010 elections in Bexar County, but the initiator of the complaint alleges the harvesting continues to operate in a manner which sounds remarkably similar to a case from Gonzales four years ago.

Keith Ingram, director of elections for Texas Secretary of State Hope Andrade, sent a letter to director of law enforcement Clete Buckaloo with the AG's office asking an investigation into a complaint that a vote-harvesting ring which may be operating throughout South Texas is headquartered at a San Antonio cemetery.

Bexar County Republican Party member and state committeeman Weston Martinez filed the complaint and copies of a number of questionable ballot applications as evidence -- including applications from the 2012 primary elections.

The state officials have been apprised that what in Martinez's opinion is "thousands" of mail-in absentee ballot applications in Bexar County all have the same return address: 3530 Roland Avenue, San Antonio, Texas, 78210. That is the address of the Eastview Cemetery  run by a woman named Joann Ramon, who was recently named to head up the Bexar County Democratic Partys vote-by-mail initiative by county chairman Manuel Medina.

--

He said that his sources who have interviewed the persons named on those applications revealed that those persons had not applied for ballots by mail.

"One of them is a man who is like 95 years old, he told me theres no way he could have voted (in the primary) that day because he's beridden," Martinez said. "The other person, his wife, said she also couldnt have voted because she was at home with him."

Another voter said she was surprised when she received an application to vote by mail from the Eastview Cemeterys address  with a Democratic Party campaign flyer attached. The application indicated her party affiliation as "Democrat."

"She said got this mail from Democrats because shed voted in the Democratic primary," Martinez said. "She said she did not vote in the Democratic primary this year. Shes a Republican."

Among the applications for absentee ballots for Mays primary election obtained by Martinez from the Bexar County Election Clerks office are several where the handwriting is visibly very similar.

Martinez said that the ballots in question have been reviewed by a handwriting expert hired by a news agency, who indicated that many of the ballot applications had been filled in by the same person.​


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is the local copy from the Chron.com...

Long waits led to disturbance at polling site, official says - Houston Chronicle

Controversy At Houston Election Polling Station | TexasSparkle | a Chron.com blog


----------



## Ravi (Nov 6, 2012)

GWV5903 said:


> Here is the local copy from the Chron.com...
> 
> Long waits led to disturbance at polling site, official says - Houston Chronicle
> 
> Controversy At Houston Election Polling Station | TexasSparkle | a Chron.com blog



So it all boiled down to people in NAACP tshirts helping the elderly and disabled to jump the line.

The horror! Negroes aren't compassionate, my gawd they should be thrown in prison for pretending they are!!!


----------



## Clementine (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought it was illegal to try and talk people into voting for candidates at the polls.   I guess some are just above the law.    Doubt anything will be done about this.  

BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama 
BREAKING: NAACP Takes Over Houston Polling Station, Advocates for President Obama - Katie Pavlich


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2012)

NAACP can do what they want. We still owe the blacks something. Remember? Fuck them and the Panthers. Racist pieces of shit


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 6, 2012)

Long waits led to disturbance at polling site, official says - Houston Chronicle



> Assistant County Attorney Doug Ray disputed that account.
> 
> "It wasn't like they were taking control of the place. It wasn't like we did nothing about it. That's just not true at all," Ray said.
> 
> ...


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 6, 2012)

In other words...non-story.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Black people trying to vote in Texas, I guess, makes headline news.



A black organization violating election laws in Texas (or anywhere else) should not only make headline news, so should the arrest and prosecution of the perpetrators of said crime.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Abhorrent.



well, it is aberrant too.


----------



## squeeze berry (Nov 6, 2012)

Holder will be right on this


----------



## gallantwarrior (Nov 6, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Holder will be right on this



Like stink on shit, maybe.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ravi said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the local copy from the Chron.com...
> ...


I believe you could turn water into bitter wine or should I say a bitter whine, what do you think ?


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 6, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Houston you say... what percentage of blacks, whites and Latino's were waiting in line?
> Which group were the NAACP members talking too?



The reason this is not treated with more serious concern:
Houston/Harris County traditionally has a huge minority population voting Democrat.
We are a conservative City but every year Democrat Mayors get elected.
Any anomaly like this is not going to affect the vote anyway. The minorities are going to
vote Democrat, while the State always goes to the GOP, so none of this is taken seriously.

I live in a National Historic District of churches built by Freed Slaves.
We have received no funding to save the district because it doesn't change any votes.
Totally ignored and nearly wiped off the map because we don't count on the map!

The Democrats have allowed federal funds to go into removing historic houses and gravesites, to make room for developers to come in and destroy the residents' and churches' historic preservation plans.  As long as the Democrats can still get elected, they will follow the wishes of corporate developers and financers who help them keep their offices locally.

Statewide and Nationally, the GOP candidates are going to dominate Texas, so they don't waste any time attention or money trying to save this historic site, even though it is the only cluster of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the entire nation. The church community has been pushed out, burned down, and demolished; while Black Democrats lobby for office.

Next to this kind of nonsense where the whole nation could lose a Civil Rights landmark, without ONE Black Democrat or Church leader ever reaching out the President to do something to save it (given the political bureaucracy that only cares about elections),
what difference does one polling location make if the State is going to Romney anyway?

Compared with more serious issues going on around here, this isn't going to change things. 
And by the time the Democrat Party members and leaders are held to account, the bigger problems skirted under the rug, and the cost to taxpayers to fix that, will dwarf or shadow it!


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 6, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> You would probably have to bring 100 or more GOP souls to the alter, in order to cover all of Acorns acts and crimes during Obama's first run.



Since we cannot track and catch all these people, who may have vote fraudulently whether by duplicates, dead people or what not, the better way to hold them responsible is to make the Party leaders, members and supporters pay for the programs their candidates instigate which they support. 

So if you support the health care bill as pushed by Obama, you pay into it, and you are under it! (While the Greens/Independent voters who wanted single payer can govern their own system. And others who believe in free enterprise and private sector solutions can set up, fund and manage private charity hospitals that regulate which people pay into it to qualify for care, and weed out people who create their own health problems unless they pay for the cost themselves.)

If we organize registration by Party affiliation, and organize communities/district through local schools, it is possible for people to fund and manage their own policies and programs.

So as many voters as there are supporting a candidate or party, that's fine, as long as you are paying for that program and agree to be under that policy.


----------



## lesjulia (Nov 8, 2012)

when was the last post


----------



## daveman (Nov 8, 2012)

Thread summary:

If Democrats do it, it's okay -- no matter what it is.

That pretty much cover it, USMB lefties?


----------

